# احمينى يارب من غدر الزمان



## كلدانية (18 نوفمبر 2011)

احمينى يارب 
...من غدر الزمان
ولا تحوجنى ابدااا لاى انسان
خلينى لحبك وحدك ...دايما عطشان
واروينى واطعمنى من حنانك لما اكون جعان
انا من غيرك.... مش حاسس بامان
انا نفسى المس هدب ثوبك لما اكون تعبان
عارف انك ملجا وراحه لكل غريب لكل شقيان
يارب كتر الف خيرك... جعلتنى على صورتك انا الانسان
ارجوك ارحمنى واحمينى من كل حروب الشيطان
انا مستنى وواقف على بابك.. يالا افتحلى وخدنى بالاحضان


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

امين يارب


----------



## كلدانية (20 نوفمبر 2011)

سندريلا 2011 قال:


> امين يارب


 شكراااا  لمرورك 
نورتيني ياقمر​


----------



## tonyturboman (8 ديسمبر 2011)

آمييييين


----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2011)

tonyturboman قال:


> آمييييين


 
مرسي لمرورك الجميل  
 ​


----------



## ICE IDG (11 ديسمبر 2011)

امين
اشكرك لاجل الصلاة الرائعة
ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك


----------



## rania79 (14 ديسمبر 2011)

صلاة حلوة اوى ياحبييتى
ربى يباركك


----------

